# أرجو مساعدتى فى شرح طريقة شحن مكيف اسبليت 1ونصف حصان بخطوات محددة وعملية



## طائر مصرى (3 أغسطس 2012)

أرجو مساعدتى فى شرح طريقة الشحن للمكيف الاسبليت شارب واحد ونصف حصان

بخطوات محددة ومرتبة وواضحة زى كتالوج استرشادى 

وتجنب الردود المقالية فى الشرح 

وايضا شرح طريقة طرد الهوا من خرطوم مانيفلود الشحن 

وازاى اعرف ان الشحن تم وان الشحنة مضبوطة 

واين يركب بنسبة الامبير على المكيف لمعرفة امبير التيار ؟

وشكرا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذه الروابط بالفيديو ستفيدك حتما
‫كيفيه عمليه التفريغ بواسطه طلمبه الفاكيوم‬‎ - YouTube كيفية عمل فاكيوم (تفريغ)
‫شحن أجهزة التبريد‬‎ - YouTube كيفية الشحن
انا اطلعت عليها قبل اول عملية صيانة اجريها وقد استفد منها كثيرا. هي صحيح للثلاجة وليست للسبلت لكنه نفس المبدأ. فقط تضع الخرطوم الاصفر على القنينة والخرطوم الازرق على خط السحب (الانبوب الغليض) وتقوم بأعطاء جرعات تدريجية الى ان يصل سحب الامبير الى حد قريب جدا او مساوي لما هو مكتوب على الName Plate للجهاز وتستقر القيمة عليه, ثم تقفل صمام المانفيلد وصمام قنينة الغاز وتفصل الخراطيم بكل بساطة.


----------



## طائر مصرى (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرونفعك وزادك بالعلم ومن العلم لقد قرات واستفدت من الروابط كثيراشكرا لك كيف يمكن طرد الهواء من الخراطيم عند التوصيل الى انابيب السحب وعلبة الفريون اين اضع بنسة الامبير لقيام الامبيروما هو الامبير المحدد لمكيف واحد ونصف حصان جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق الى الابد (7 أغسطس 2012)

*طريقة الشحن*

الاخ طائر مصري... تحية طيبة
لطرد الهواء من الخراطيم تقوم بأرخاء صامولة الخرطوم من ناحية خط السحب قليلا وتفتح صمام قنينة الفريون قليلا لكي يطرد الهواء ويخرج قليل من الفريون معه ثم تقوم بشد الصامولة بقوة. 
اما بالنسبة لclamp meter لقياس الامبير فيجب ان تقوم بشبكه حول اي فرد من فردي كابل الكهرباء المغذي للسبلت (اي ال l او n وليس كلاهما معا), وقيمة التيار المحدد للمكيف تكون مثبتة على لوحة البيانات الخاصة بالمكيف, وتكون ملصقة على الوحدة الخارجية, اعتقد ان 1.5 حصان هو 2 طن تبريد ولهذا يجب ان تكون قيمة الامبير بحدود 11.5 امبير لكنه مجرد رقم تقريبي, الرقم المضبوط تجده مطبوعا كما قلت على لوحة بيانات الجهاز, او من كتلوك الجهاز, اذا لم يكن لديك كتلوك بأمكانك ان تقوم بتحميل الكتالوك الخاص بموديل جهازك من موقع الشركة على النت.
اليك ملف مرفق حاولت قدر الامكان ان اوضح العملية لك.
تحياتي
مشاهدة المرفق split unit charge.pdf


----------



## طائر مصرى (8 أغسطس 2012)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> الاخ طائر مصري... تحية طيبة
> لطرد الهواء من الخراطيم تقوم بأرخاء صامولة الخرطوم من ناحية خط السحب قليلا وتفتح صمام قنينة الفريون قليلا لكي يطرد الهواء ويخرج قليل من الفريون معه ثم تقوم بشد الصامولة بقوة.
> اما بالنسبة لclamp meter لقياس الامبير فيجب ان تقوم بشبكه حول اي فرد من فردي كابل الكهرباء المغذي للسبلت (اي ال l او n وليس كلاهما معا), وقيمة التيار المحدد للمكيف تكون مثبتة على لوحة البيانات الخاصة بالمكيف, وتكون ملصقة على الوحدة الخارجية, اعتقد ان 1.5 حصان هو 2 طن تبريد ولهذا يجب ان تكون قيمة الامبير بحدود 11.5 امبير لكنه مجرد رقم تقريبي, الرقم المضبوط تجده مطبوعا كما قلت على لوحة بيانات الجهاز, او من كتلوك الجهاز, اذا لم يكن لديك كتلوك بأمكانك ان تقوم بتحميل الكتالوك الخاص بموديل جهازك من موقع الشركة على النت.
> اليك ملف مرفق حاولت قدر الامكان ان اوضح العملية لك.
> ...



تقبل فائق شكرى وتقديرى لك ولاهل العراق الاشقاء الكرام 
ادعو لك بظهر الغيب ولا انسى لك أبدا انك الوحيد الذى أفدتنى واعطيتنى ما أريد 
سترك الله يوم القيامة وجعل ما عملتنى فى ميزانك يوم لا ظل الا ظله
شكرا لك


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## طائر مصرى (8 أغسطس 2012)

اخى الكريم العراق الى الابد 

انا جهزت كل شىء وهبدا فى الشحن 
ممكن اعرف منك 
هل افتح مرة واحدة علبه الفريون ولا على فترات زى ما لقيت على النت 
الصح ايه ؟ هل عملية الشحن تكون دفعة واحدة بفتح علبه الفريون ولا أفتح واقفل وده مدته اد ايه دقيقة واقفل ولا اكثر من دقيقة 

لما اخلص شحن واوصل الى الامبير المطلوب 
اتاكد ازاى من سقوعة المواسير 
وان التبريد ممتاز بتحسس الانابيب

وابدا بفصل ايه الاول خرطوم الشحن اقفله واسحبه 
وبعد كده هل صمامات المكيف اسبيها زى ما هى 
وشكرا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (9 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز الامر بسيط جدا لا تقلق, الشحن يكون على فترات احسن كل فترة تفتح الصمام لمدة ثواني وتقفله الى ان يستقر الضغط ومرة اخرى تفتحه لمدة ثواني معدودة وهكذا الى ان تصل الى الامبير المطلوب, وتستطيع ان تتأكد من برودة المواسير وذلك بلمس الخط الراجع (الانبوب الغليظ) يجب ان يكون في النهاية بارد ولكن ليس عليه ثلج. 
بعد الانتهاء والوصول الى الامبير المطلوب تقوم بقفل صمام قنينة الفريون ثم تقوم بفصل الخرطوم الازرق من خط السحب والجهاز في حالة عمل على مود التبريد لكن بسرعة لكي لا يحدث تسريب للفريون من صمام الخدمة وينتهي كل شي. ستجد الامر بسيط فقط تحتاج للمزاولة لمرة او مرتين.
ملاحظة: هناك عدد كبير من الاعضاء والمشرفين مستعدون لمساعدة اي عضو محتاج للمساعدة في هذا المنتدى الرائع, وانا ايضا استفدت ولا زلت استفيد من علم هذا المنتدى لكن احيانا قد تجدهم مشغولين او قد يكون الموضوع مكرر لذلك قد يتأخرون بالرد.
ان شاء الله ستقوم باصلاح الجهاز بيسر وسهولة واتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية


----------



## طائر مصرى (9 أغسطس 2012)

أشكرك كثيرا على وقتك ومجهودك فى الرد عليه 
هناك استفسار آخر لو تكرمت بالرد عليه 
لان الجماعة هنا مش بيسألوا فى حد

استفسارى 
والموضوع بقالة زمان وماحدش رد عليه ولو بكلمة 
وداخلين خارجين مواضيع ولا حتى قالولى ما نعرفشى علشان اشوف مكان تانى نسأل فيه 
والعجيب ينزلوا ويكتبوا مواضيع فى غاية التخصص 
وسايبين واحد بيسال عن شحن مكيف 
سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ولا اله الا الله 

عملية طرد الهوا الفاكيوم انا قريت عنها كثير بس عايز شرحك انت لانى فهمت منك كويس 
دلوقتى انا هشترى جهاز الفاكيوم بس عايز اعرف ازاى استخدمه قبل الشحن 
لان واحد صاحبى من يومين جاتله الشركه تصين الجهاز وقالى انهم عملوله فاكيوم 
ياريت تقولى الطريقة بالتفصيل الممل علشان اعملها صح الصح 

وتحية من القلب لك ولشعب العراق العملاق العظيم المعطاء


----------



## hisham abdalgleel (10 أغسطس 2012)

والله مشكور كتير على هذه المعلومات وانا هوايتى تكيف وتبريد بالرغم من ان مهنتى كهرباء عامه وكنت ادور على كورسات تكييف وتبريد وبعد ان وجدت هذا المنتدى والزملاء والاختصاصين الواحد استفاد وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسنات يااخى الفاضل


----------



## آيه إسماعيل (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: شرح طريقة شحن مكيف اسبليت 1ونصف حصان بخطوات محددة وعملية*

الف شكر على هذه الافادة العظيمة 
وبرجاء توضيح الضغط المثالى عند شحن تكييف اسبليت اثنين ونصف حصان


----------

